# Blade for jigsaw



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There are special cement board blades, I have one that actually has no teeth, just a sintered diamond surface. Works well. Wear a dust mask when you cut concrete, the dust is really bad for your lungs.


----------



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

would I be able to buy it at HD or Lowes? is it called some specific? or just a cement board blade?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought mine at Lowes, no doubt they are available at any big box store or a well stocked hardware store. You will probably need a holesaw to get started with the cut, make sure you get a holesaw blade designed to cut concrete. You can also use a cement cutting drill to get started.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look in the blade section at any store---Remington carbide grit--

If you don't mind killing a couple of blades---a standard blade will cut it but will die young.


----------



## gtothek (Oct 2, 2011)

I was going to drill a pilot hole to fit the jigsaw blade in with a drill. Any kind of special bit I need to buy as well?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If this is Durrock---or a cement board like it---Just tap a hole into it with a hammer or screw driver--

Any old bit will go through it.

The hole doesn't have to be perfect--the thinset will take care of any raggidy edges.

In Durrock I use a circle cutter with a wheel (designed for drywall) --I cut a circle on both sides of the rock---slash an X into the circle with a knife---then gently tap the circle out with a hammer.

Takes less than 1 minute----


----------

